# Sticky  Masterclass 2005 CP Huntington Model Building.



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
Since the original masterclass files have all been lost, including all the show-cases of the beautiful finished models, I thought I'd try to reconstruct some of the finished models examples. The Mason Bogie finished models list is still working, but the rest of the classes finished models have been lost.

Masterclass 2005 focused on the construction of a CP Huntington inspired Danforth Cooke 4-2-4T of 1863. The models were however freelance and narrow gauge to a scale of 1:20.3. The class covered the 4-2-4T design, along with the tender varient, a 4-2-2, and also a 2-4-0 tender version. Various members of the class ended up building examples of all. There were some 20-25 models finished in the end, I dont know how many exactly.
The class was sponsored by Hartland Trains, where Phil Jenson provide most of the detail and working parts from Hartland at as parts kits at a reduced rate.
Rick Raiverly, a member of MLS in those days also provided a laser cutting service to those who wanted the styrene parts cut, and avoid all the hand cutting, although many built their models by hand too.

Sadly no PDF of the class material seems to have survived. I do have all the original CAD files and original FrontPage HTML files, but no usable PDF of the chapters and templates. The other classes have been preserved in PDF format by Dwight Ennis, and Steve C, but the CP Huntington Class is not among them.
If anyone has a copy of the MC2005 in PDF format, please let me know!

Finally, the photos below of the wonderful finished models are only the models I saved to my hard drive, and is by no means a complete set of models. The show case originally let others post their finished models onto the page from their own web space. I dont have copies of those photos. So please feel free to add photos of your finished CP Huntington models if they're not in this set shown below:

The first model was actually made in 2001, as a test of concept, which is now owned by Phil Jensen at Hartand. The chassis was quite different to the final class design (which was way better), the original one had a much smaller motor and more fragile frame. The class models had a huge motor in them, and were really great running and powerful lil locos.































The following model was built as the prototype for the class and was used in the step-by-step instructions, named "Sir Phil Jensen"





































The next model was built by Chris Walas of California. Chris was a strong supporter of all the classes and always built superb and cheerful models:




This first photo taken at the Queen Mary Show, maybe in 2006 or so.





































This dark blue model was built by Rick Raiverly, who I think was in New Jersey?
Rick provided the laser cutting service.



















I cant remember the name of the guy who built the 4-2-2 tender version, Bill someone.
Nice job too.





























Peter Bunce of Manchester, UK, has always been a long time supporter of the class, and with the exception of MC2001, has built every class since, and in every case, more than one model too! Pete based his loco on the original Danforth Cooke styling of 1863 and also made it part of a business car, having scratch built the loco and the coach behind it, as a single articulated unit.






































I cant for the life of me remember the guy who built this one - but probably the finest CPH model in original format made in the class.




























Another nice one - who made it?





























And another nice well made loco - I recall he had some real fun adding batteries, sound and smoke into this lil thing:





























This mode was made by Jason Kovac of New Jersey, the start of a long friendship - we're both far more into live steam these days!











The only full tender 2-4-0 version made - again I cant recall the builder of it, but he sure had fun. I think this one was from Adelaide, Australia




















This model was built by Gavin Hince of Australia, who also built the Mason Bogie. He's now the editor of the Australian Magazine, Narrow Gauge Down Under.










This model by Jack
He also provided a bit of a build log on other sites, which gives a good look at what went into making the model for the class:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rastun/ACRC/cphuntington.html




















This is Vic's cute lil variant. He made a number of changes to the chassis design to enable the thing to get around his small layouts. Nicely finished model:










Finally I built my 3rd and last 4-2-4T, based on the original 1863 Danforth Cooke Design,
I used up my spare Hartland parts, as well a test set of Rick's laser cut styrene parts!




























Please go ahead and post images of your CP Huntington models that are missing from this show case. I know Bob Martin built a great model and several others as well.

David.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 27 Jan 2013 01:47 AM 
{snip...}[/i] Sadly no PDF of the class material seems to have survived. I do have all the original CAD files and original FrontPage HTML files, but no usable PDF of the chapters and templates. {snip...}[/i] 

David

If you have the original HTML for the MLS MasterClass web pages and all of the associated image files that go with those web pages. If you can package them up and get them to me (e.g. eMail, or maybe upload them to a folder on your MLS server space) I'll gladly put them into PDF format.


----------



## mransr (Sep 16, 2012)

Dave, I beleive I have all or most of the pdf files...at the time I planned to build the 4-2-2 version in On30 so I am fairly certian I have all those but may have the others as well. 


Mike and wow, I have been reading for years but I didn't realize this was my first post here.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the waybackmachine...here's the 2005 stuff...well some of it.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Chapter 3


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

That is true, however, none of them go much past web page 3, and the pictures are not all there on the pages that are there.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chaps, 
Looks like Doug Archer may have it complete, and is sending it over. I'll get something organised if its whole. 
Mransr, can you check what you have, I'd appreciate your copy too, in case neither is whole.
Thanks for the help Mike and Steve. Steve, I can send the same zip files I sent to Shad way back when - photos in one file, drawings in another and Frontpage text in the 3rd. 
Lets see what Doug's got first before trying to reconstruct all this! 
Thanks chaps, 
David.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch -- 

I have PDF files, but not from the archives. For reasons that probably made sense at the time, I opened and printed every web page to a PDF separately. It's all there, but it's over 100 files. I haven't any idea what you would do with it, but it's yours if you want it. 

Gary


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Gary, 
The intention would be to get it back up on MLS, either in Steve's archive or Dwights (or both) so others can use it. Its the only class missing. 
Could you get that set over to Steve C by any chance? 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 27 Jan 2013 01:23 PM 
{snip...}[/i] Steve, I can send the same zip files I sent to Shad way back when - photos in one file, drawings in another and Frontpage text in the 3rd. {snip...}[/i]
David

If you want, just upload the files you sent to Shad to a directory on your MLS server space, I'll download them from there and get started on the conversion to PDF format. Then I'll put a copy of the PDF's up on my MLS space along with the other MasterClass files, and Dwight can copy them over to his storage place too. That way there will be more than one place to get them from. Your call my friend.







I've already copied your content of this topic to create the MasterClass 2005 Class & Student Showcase PDF.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure. Steve, where should I send it?


----------



## mransr (Sep 16, 2012)

David, 
I have these files: 
2-4-0_2-4-4T.zip 
AS-BUILT-CPH.zip 
CPH-CH2-PDF.zip 
cph-pdf.zip 
ideas-pdf.zip 
judah-pdf.zip 

where would you like me to send them? I also have the Carter Bros. coach and combine .pdfs if you want them too. 

Mike


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 27 Jan 2013 03:03 PM 
Sure. Steve, where should I send it? Gary, stevenconkle at aol dot com


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that this site is run by an IT professional, I don't understand why these old Article Files cannot be resurrected from the server backup disks. I mean, we're talking about 30 files maybe...not thousands of posts kept in a data base. I'm sure the MLS server was backed up periodically...probably daily...so all that's needed is to search the backup disk for the day AFTER Fletch posted the stuff...and we know the name of the pdf. What the heck am I missing? Why is this so hard?


----------



## DGM (Feb 8, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind.


----------

